# Best source for Havaheart?



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm trying to work up the nerve for my first TNR. 8O There are a pair of ferals, sex unknown, living in an abandoned alley space behind my backyard, and my husband and I have been feeding them for a few weeks. 

We've been trying to woo them closer, but they are still extremely skittish. They look full-grown already, so I doubt that there is much hope for them as housecats, and in any case our current houseful of cats would revolt if we brought them in. So we'd like to get them fixed and continue caring for them outdoors, setting up a little shelter for them.

What's the most cost-effective way to buy a Havaheart or other humane trap? They sell for about $75 plus shipping through Dr. Foster's & Smith. Does that sound about average? I would buy one locally if I knew where to go. Thanks!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I bought mine at our local Agway. I think it cost $80.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

depending on your state laws, you may be able to borrow one from your local shelter. 

When I went to the shelter where I used to live they told me that people were not allowed to trap animals without a license... so you might want to look into that, too.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Our local animal control will loan out HavAHart traps for a week at a time, but I purchased one for about $50(?) at a Home Improvement store (Home Depot, Lowes, et cetera...)


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Ebay is a good place to try for a trap. Sometimes people throw them away too. I got two traps that way and sold one for 50 dollars to help pay for neutering a feral


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions! Home Depot or Lowe's will be my first stop. Ebay, Freecycle, or Craig's List will probably be next. Failing all that, I do know person that we can borrow one from, it's just really old and not very clean. :? 

I don't think our rescue groups will lend traps for TNR, because it isn't legally allowed in our county. All outdoor cats are supposed to be on leashes, period. No one actually obeys this law, but officially it's frowned upon, so if you want to TNR a cat you have to smile innocently and say it's your personal housecat.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Update: We bought one at Lowe's for $45. We had a $10 coupon for the store too, so it went to good use.

Unfortunately, it's sold in the pest control area and the box proudly states that it's for "raccoons, cats, and other nuisance animals." :? I was embarrassed buying it because I didn't want people to think we were out to kill local wildlife.

But it so happened that a fellow shopper, an older lady, saw us putting it into our cart and asked us conversationally what we were going to be trapping. So we got to explain it to somebody. It turned out that she was a cat lover and had had cats all her life, and approved of our plan. I asked her if she would like a feral cat, but she politely declined.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you got a good price! You deserve to, considering your good heart. :heart Keep us informed!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

definitely a good price. Hope it goes well... the first thing I caught in my Havaheart was a skunk! :lol:

(he was very well behaved and never sprayed!)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You found a gonga price on that trap!

Keep us posted on how your attempt goes. Put stinky mackerel canned fish in the trap with newspaper lining the bottom. Cover it with a blanket so it feels safe going in and while it is trapped in there. 

We cant take every cat in so atleast these will be nuetered/spayed with shots to protect them. Plus you feed them. Bless you for making the effort!


----------

